# Cheese advise needed



## Dumpling (Mar 31, 2019)

Best Beloved’s diebetes has got a little worse of late and diet is becoming more of a problem.  He’s a cheese addict but there seems little advise on what sort of cheeses are best for a cheese connoisseur.  Hard? Soft? Blue? Mature? I’m finding it hard to find fat content advise.  Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi @Dumpling, welcome to the forum  Cheese, of any type, should have little or no effect on your BB's blood sugar levels, so I'd suggest just going for his favourites and eating (as with everything) in moderation  If weight is a problem then it's probably better to concentrate on reducing the amount of carbohydrates in his diet which will aid his blood sugar management, and often leads to better outcomes for weight loss or maintenance


----------



## Dumpling (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks.  I understand carbohydrates, complex and otherwise, but wasn’t sure when it comes to fats.  (He has a problem with the moderation bit when it comes to cheese!). There’s no problem now with weight.  We’ve both been dieting, him with far more success than myself!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 31, 2019)

Well high dietary fat probably isn't a great idea if a person has so called 'brown' fat around their internal organs and that's the same for everyone whether they have diabetes or not.

The overall consensus generally is 'moderation in all things' we eat.

With diabetes the day to day blood glucose readings being the only way to tell how that bit's going so that's dead easy but the diet and exercise bits for whole body health are entirely in the person's own hands!


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 31, 2019)

Dumpling said:


> Thanks.  I understand carbohydrates, complex and otherwise, but wasn’t sure when it comes to fats.  (He has a problem with the moderation bit when it comes to cheese!). There’s no problem now with weight.  We’ve both been dieting, him with far more success than myself!



Well if weight isn't a issue and cholesterol is good then let him carry on, own preference is blue cheese or a good strong cheddar.


----------



## KARNAK (Mar 31, 2019)

Stick it down his throat, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dumpling (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks All.  

Have passed that on to him and told him moderate is a match box (small match box) chunk of cheese.  He indicated that he thought that was rather smaller than expected!


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 1, 2019)

Yeah matchbox size, here's me holding my matchbox


----------



## Edgar (Apr 12, 2019)

Cor. Strike a light


----------



## Dumpling (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Drummer (Apr 12, 2019)

That is the right sized matchbox - we need fats, we can use them as fuel and they do not appear to have a downside unless it is opening the fridge and finding there's none left.
Of course, it could mean a walk to the shops to get more - which is good.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Apr 12, 2019)

I used to be on a low fat diet and it messed up my hormonal balance. Now I am chowing down on a high fat keto diet and I am much happier and healthier. My blood sugars have stabilised and my blood pressure has become normal when it used to be quite high and my liver function tests are now normal when they had been showing early fatty liver disease. And I'm losing bulk - don't know about weight as I don't weigh.
It has been a big surprise to me but I am so pleased that for once eating the things I like actually turns out to be good for me.


----------



## Jodee (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm guessing you are not buying pre packed cheese from the Supermarket (as these are labelled fron, and back on ingredients it shows carbs per portion weight)   but even so you should have the weight on the label and the cheese type, you can then check in the prepacked cheeses for carbs, fat + saturated content, so far I have discovered its hard goats cheese, edam pre sliced and Feta are the lowest fat, carb, sats etc.  you can also check grams cheese type from here:  

https://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-products/18/2

x out of any advertising popups and scroll down to the complete nutritional information at the bottom of the page, its give all nutritional value including fats and carb content.  The link above is for a 28g (1 oz) portion of Feta

Or if you don't want to use the link.  type into your browser nutritiondata.self.com.  
Then select food type cheese - category Dairy (from the drop down menu)
Then select cheese + serving size - (also from a drop down menu) eg - grams
Then scroll down to view full nutrition data.

I think the quantity consumed could be a problem if the fat and saturated fats are high (if consumed daily)


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 27, 2019)

I absolutely adore cheese, i did my research too and discovered i can have some lovely cheeses, but i also want to lose weight so portion control will be done.


----------



## belugalad (May 27, 2019)

I'm a cheese lover and was standing in Sainsburys this afternoon for ages looking at all the packages,this was the first time that I had studied cheese labels,and although my favourite extra mature chedder does have a lot of saturated fat,I'm just going to have a couple of slices with a couple of stems of celery and a few nuts for supper,I hope that's ok,it's just a little something for me to look forward to.


----------



## Drummer (May 27, 2019)

I just printed out a summary of research done on the correlation between LDL cholesterol and life expectancy - it seems that it is a good thing to have a higher level than a lower.
Who'd have thunk it!!!


----------



## belugalad (May 27, 2019)

Drummer said:


> I just printed out a summary of research done on the correlation between LDL cholesterol and life expectancy - it seems that it is a good thing to have a higher level than a lower.
> Who'd have thunk it!!!


I wish I had picked up those kippers now


----------



## rebrascora (May 28, 2019)

Kippers are good..... don't skimp on those if you fancy them. Oily fish is one of the best foods.


----------



## belugalad (May 28, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> Kippers are good..... don't skimp on those if you fancy them. Oily fish is one of the best foods.


I wasn't sure about the kippers,when I saw the saturated fat bit,just checked again on Sainsburys website 26% recommended daily intake,so I suppose I could have done


----------



## rebrascora (May 28, 2019)

I don't look at fat content at all or even the type of fat. Carbs are pretty much the only thing I look at now. There is too much outdated info regarding fat and what is or isn't good for you. They used to say butter was bad for you and margarine was good. Now they are starting to think that butter is, was and always has been good and margarine/spread is bad. Same with eggs.... cholesterol in eggs was bad, now they know more about cholesterol, eggs are back on the menu and again for most diabetics they are a good choice, but as with anything we are all different and BG testing will help you to figure out if you are OK with them.
Most dieticians, healthcare professionals and scientists seem to think oily fish is good and I have no reason to doubt that, so kippers being mackerel come into that catagory. The only concern may be the high salt content, but I think kippers are probably one of the better breakfast choices for a diabetic.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 28, 2019)

They say one of the best breakfasts a diabetic can have is eggs, also a good snack in between.   I need to lose weight but i tend to look at carbs more.    I started a low carb way of eating a week past Sunday after looking up what to eat and what to avoid.    I have to say I notice a big difference, for one thing I’m not spending a penny as often as I was, or even waking up two or three times a night since I started.   We all know that you pee a lot when your BG is high.    I can’t tell you what a difference I feel.    Delighted to know that i can still have cheese, but tend to avoid chedder.


----------



## MikeTurin (Jun 3, 2019)

Cheese is a good choice. Stay away from low quality ones, and go straight for PDO and PGI ones. I think it's best to eat half portion of a good cheese rather than a full portion of some mystery cheese one finds in a supermarket.


----------

